
Android and Chrome = Andromeda; merged OS reportedly coming to the Pixel 3 - aembleton
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/android-chrome-andromeda-merged-os-reportedly-coming-to-the-pixel-3/
======
em3rgent0rdr
the most commonly used application + the most commonly used OS.

------
niahmiah
yay, surely combining the worlds shittiest operating systems will be a good
thing.

~~~
dugite-code
> yay, surely combining the worlds shittiest operating systems will be a good
> thing.

Might I ask why you think they are shittty?

